# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  سوال در رابطه با فریمورک sails.js + معرفی

## beyond

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان برنامه نویس

حدودا چند ماه هست که با node.js آشنا شدم اما تا به الان فرصت نشده بود که به صورت پیشرفته باهاش کار کنم ، در حد hello world باهاش کار کردم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
برای اینکه یه نوع تکلیف برای خودم ایجاد کنم پروژه پایانی دانشگاه رو قرار هست با node.js بنویسم، البته node.js خالص یه مقدار کارو سخت میکنه بنابراین بعد از چند روز تحقیق فریمورک *sails.js* رو انتخاب کردم که به صورت mvc هست. و برای پروژه های بزرگ مناسبه.

دیتابیس پیشفرض این فریمورک mongodb هست اما پکیج orm *waterline* رو به صورت پیشفرض همراه خودش داره که اکثر دیتابیس های معمول مثل mysql , mssql , postgresql , mongodb و.. رو پشتیبانی میکنه.
و اما سوال من درباره ی این فریمورک، من یک مدل و کنترلر با دستور
sails generate api user

ساختم که فایل های userController.js و user.js رو میسازه.

بعد از اون تنظیمات زیر رو انجام دادم که دیتابیس به mysql تغییر پیدا کنه :
فایل config/connection.js

  MysqlServer: {    
adapter: 'sails-mysql',
    host: 'localhost',
    user: 'root',
    password: '',
    database: 'g'  },


فایل config/model.js

module.exports.models = {  
connection: 'MysqlServer',
};


اما بعد از اجرای برنامه با دستور sails lift و باز کردن لینک localhost:1337/user
با خطای 500 مواجه میشم، هیچ توضیح خاصی هم نداده که چرا این  مشکل ایجاد شده.
وقتی دیتابیس رو به حالت پیشفرض localDiskDb که حالت پیشفرض هست تغییر میدم بدون مشکل اجرا میشه.
این نکته رو هم بگم که مشخصات mysql صحیح هست و با نرم افزار xampp سرویس mysql رو ران کردم.
sails error.jpg

----------


## cups_of_java

Exception یا خطایی که در کنسول برنامه چاپ میشه رو بفرمایید چی هست

----------


## beyond

> Exception یا خطایی که در کنسول برنامه چاپ میشه رو بفرمایید چی هست


مشکل از اسم جدول بود که من user انتخاب کردم اما داخل دیتابیس users بوده.

----------

